# hello



## fz1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello, great site


----------



## bydand (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Take some time to look around and rummage around the archives as well.  There is a ton of information here and a bunch of great people as well.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Enjoy.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello.

Yes, I've met a bunch of great folks!




Robert


----------



## ArtPhsyc (Oct 25, 2007)

welcome aboard, and have fun...there are so many people to talk to here, and from what I can tell, most of 'em like to get messages if you're curious about something they posted.  don't forget to be nice


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Drac (Oct 25, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Tell us a little about yourself as far as your training..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## MJS (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## fz1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 26, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT! I take it form your screen-name that you have a bike?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!!


----------



## Sanoza_the_ninja (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, everyone.


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  You will find lots of smart people here to help you on your journey


----------



## morph4me (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 8, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## LocknBlock (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tntma12 (Nov 8, 2007)

welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 9, 2007)

welcome and enjoy


----------

